# Использование Synthesia для разучивания мелодий на баяне Roland



## Vitaly S. (11 Янв 2021)

Друзья,
я экспериментирую с MIDI интерфейсом баяна Roland (у меня модель FR-3x). Хочу поделиться успехами, если можно так сказать.

Во-первых, моя цель получить обучалку наподобие Synthesia, Flowkey. Эти программы заточены под цифровое пианино. Кто не знает, в кратце:
цифровое пианино подключается через Bluetooth или Midi провод к компьютеру / телефону / tablet. В программе есть так называемый "режим ожидания". Нужно играть по нотам и попадать, чтобы бегунок продвинулся вперёд. Так программа контролирует правильность нажатия клавиш. Можно зациклить фрагменты мелодии, есть и другие полезные фишки.

Итак, что у меня есть. Небольшой фрагмент "Зелёных рукавов" в midi формате. Я открываю его в Synthesia (купил за 24 евро, не жалею пока что). Подключаю свой Roland к компьютеру, играю. Всё работает. 

Конечно, ноты "падают" на пианино, а не на баянную клавиатуру. Но для меня большой плюс уже в том, что программа правильно взаимодействует с баяном и две руки баяна правильно отображаются в нотах, разучиваются с выставлением оценок и т.д.

Пока что есть вопрос, связанный с готовыми аккордами в Roland'e. Похоже, они выглядят немного не так, как в старых советских нотах. (Другие ноты в аккордах, ну или те же ноты октавой выше-ниже).

Кроме того, Synthesia открывает только midi файлы, т.е. нельзя в эти ноты впихнуть фишки из MusicXML.

(Весь этот пост - это не реклама Synthesia, просто ничего лучше для моих целей я не нашёл).

Будет интересно узнать ваше мнение. Насколько интересно создание и распространение таких миди файлов. Особенно интересует мнение владельцев Roland'a. (Есть ли вообще другие midi баяны?)


----------



## vev (11 Янв 2021)

Vitaly S., 
Чиста в экспериментальных целях, наверное, это могло бы быть интересным, но вот какое утилитарное в этом назначение???? Чем собственно ноты то не нравятся? В них же все уже написано? А изобретение очередного биоробота имеет ли смысл?


----------



## Vitaly S. (11 Янв 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Vitaly S.,
> Чиста в экспериментальных целях, наверное, это могло бы быть интересным, но вот какое утилитарное в этом назначение???? Чем собственно ноты то не нравятся? В них же все уже написано? А изобретение очередного биоробота имеет ли смысл?


Не знаю. Спросите у таких кампаний как Flowkey, Yousician, Melodics, Piano Marvel, Simply Piano, Pianu, SoundGrail, Playground Sessions, HDpiano, La Touche Musicale. Они это делают и имеют большой куш со своих биороботов, судя по всему.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (11 Июл 2022)

Когда я обзавёлся пианиной естественно мне захотелось научиться на ней играть не только правой рукой. И попробовал научиться играть по Синтезии. Материться не буду.  Даже дочка, поигравшись недолго, поняла, что это путь в тупик и надо разбирать пьесы по нотам.

1. Самый главный недостаток, что она приучает смотреть на клавиатуру, а этого делать КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ НЕЛЬЗЯ, если хочешь научиться играть, а не запоминать движения "три клавиши влево, две вправо...". В одну ноту это ещё прокатывает, но если аккорды и двумя руками, то дело дохлое.
2. Низкая информативность этого тетриса. Пока палка до низу не доползёт непонятно куда она падает, что опять же приводит к напряжённому смотрению экран-клавиатура-экран. Каноничные ноты гораздо информативнее на единицу площади записи. Простая песенка помещается на один печатный лист крупными символами, который легко читать даже издалека. Ноты содержат полную информацию о всех звуках, которые звучат в данный момент, включая громкость и прочие штрихи. В нотах глаз легко видит, что играется дальше, что позволяет телу приготовиться к извлечению этих звуков.
3. От долгого созерцания падающих палок начинает кружиться голова.

Так что резюмирую. "Учиться играть" по синтезиям и лампочкам в клавиатуре это профанация и в общем вред и лишнее время на обучение неправильным навыкам с последующим тяжким переучиванием, если до этого не отобьется желание отсутствием прогресса. Вы научитесь не играть, а нажимать клавишу по подсказке. Без подсказки играть не сможете и быстро забудете уже более менее разученное. Потом придётся себя ломать и учиться заново. Поэтому гораздо эффективнее сразу научиться читать ноты и играть не глядя на инструмент. Они не сложные, абсолютно логичные и наглядные, поэтому все человечество пользуется ими уже не одну сотню лет. Там всё математически точно и наглядно. Надо просто понять принцип, немного позанимавшись.


----------



## Vitaly S. (11 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Когда я обзавёлся пианиной естественно мне захотелось научиться на ней играть не только правой рукой. И попробовал научиться играть по Синтезии. Материться не буду.  Даже дочка, поигравшись недолго, поняла, что это путь в тупик и надо разбирать пьесы по нотам.
> 
> 1. Самый главный недостаток, что она приучает смотреть на клавиатуру, а этого делать КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ НЕЛЬЗЯ, если хочешь научиться играть, а не запоминать движения "три клавиши влево, две вправо...". В одну ноту это ещё прокатывает, но если аккорды и двумя руками, то дело дохлое.
> 2. Низкая информативность этого тетриса. Пока палка до низу не доползёт непонятно куда она падает, что опять же приводит к напряжённому смотрению экран-клавиатура-экран. Каноничные ноты гораздо информативнее на единицу площади записи. Простая песенка помещается на один печатный лист крупными символами, который легко читать даже издалека. Ноты содержат полную информацию о всех звуках, которые звучат в данный момент, включая громкость и прочие штрихи. В нотах глаз легко видит, что играется дальше, что позволяет телу приготовиться к извлечению этих звуков.
> ...


Интересно. Я тоже не смог приучить Синтезию к своему пониманию вопроса. В итоге написал свою программу  Интересно, что вы скажете про эти лампочки: Octavian ♫ Learning App for Roland V-Accordions, Digital Piano


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (11 Июл 2022)

Vitaly S., Для музыкального самообразования мне очень сильно помогает программа MuseScore3. И ноты сидишь в неё переписываешь и попутно учишься быстро их читать (типа сольфеджио). И разучивать помогает. Выставил нужный темп, выделил фразу и отрабатывай до совпадения на слух. Очень удобно. Опять же можно прослушать набранные ноты. Ошибки набора и опечатки источника обычно сразу режут ухо. В общем полезная прога. А по поводу лампочек я уже высказался. Электроаккордеоном я пока не обзавёлся. А на пианине потихоньку пытаюсь играть каноничным методом. Времени на неё нет. Хорошо если на аккордеоне часа полтора в день удаётся поиграть.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (11 Июл 2022)

Vitaly S. написал(а):


> Не знаю. Спросите у таких кампаний как Flowkey, Yousician, Melodics, Piano Marvel, Simply Piano, Pianu, SoundGrail, Playground Sessions, HDpiano, La Touche Musicale. Они это делают и имеют большой куш со своих биороботов, судя по всему.


Выручка не критерий эффективности. Гомеопаты тоже неплохо торгуют своими пустышкам, в которых вообще нет ничего кроме сахара или спирта.  Есть спрос на "лёгкий метод" (обучения, исцеления и так далее), поэтому будет и предложения типа книг "Квантовая механика для чайников"


----------



## Vitaly S. (11 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Выручка не критерий эффективности. Гомеопаты тоже неплохо торгуют своими пустышкам, в которых вообще нет ничего кроме сахара или спирта.  Есть спрос на "лёгкий метод" (обучения, исцеления и так далее), поэтому будет и предложения типа книг "Квантовая механика для чайников"


Чтобы сравнивать эффективность, нужна контрольная группа. Сто детей с электроаккордеонами и 100 без. Сто учатся по программе, сто - лобают по нотам с учителем. Кроме того, нужно определить некие критерии эффективности. Беглость игры? Чувство ритма? Скорость освоения материала? 

Пока о таком тесте я не слышал. А значит и заявлять о любой эффективности-неэффективности неправомерно.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (11 Июл 2022)

В принципе на ардуинах можно сделать много полезных вещей и они даже будут работать. Но вот можно ли назвать ардуинщика программистом? 
А так ардуино весьма популярная платформа. 
В моём понимании "человек умеет" это если он может решить любую поставленную задачу САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО. Написать алгоритм работы программы, разучить новое для себя произведение с новыми техническими приёмами и так далее. Поэтому желательно начинать обучение с Булевой алгебры, циклов, массивов и нот, а не с подглядывания ответа с задней страницы решебника. 
Я ардуинами пользуюсь давно, наделал на них довольно много весьма сложных проектов по автоматизации своих задач, но программистом себя не считаю. В институте было программирование на фортране, поэтому зачатки теории были в голове. Пригодились. Ну алгоритм я сам пишу. Из копипасты только библиотеки. Понимаю недостатки по сравнению с профессиональными компиляторами, но для моих целей хватает. Поэтому как оценивать эффективность ардуины? Для одних задач очень эффективна, для других нет.


----------



## kep (12 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Электроаккордеоном я пока не обзавёлся.


При всем уважении - это слегка обесценивает высказанное мнение.



vev написал(а):


> Vitaly S.,
> Чиста в экспериментальных целях, наверное, это могло бы быть интересным, но вот какое утилитарное в этом назначение???? Чем собственно ноты то не нравятся? В них же все уже написано? А изобретение очередного биоробота имеет ли смысл?


Иоган Себастьяныч сказал "Играть на любом музыкальном инструменте очень легко: все, что для этого требуется, — нажимать в нужное время на нужную клавишу".
Вот именно этому программа Vitaly S. и помогает. Я ее тестировал, могу назать три принципиальных преимущества:

В отличие от первого впечатления, она именно отучает смотреть на клавиатуру: засвечивается нужная клавиша/кнопка на экране, некогда смотреть на руки.
При игре синхронно с воспроизведением учишься это делать строго вовремя: и длительности и паузы должны совпадать с нотами, несовпадения высвечиваются красным. Есть "режим двоечника": пока не нажмешь нужное, воспроизведение не двигается. Очень, знаете ли, стимулирует.
Отдельный праздник - возможность задавать аппликатуру, которая высвечивается на клавишах. Привет преподавателям.
В целом, парадигма программы интуитивно понятна современным детям: это же компьютерная игра!


----------



## Vitaly S. (12 Июл 2022)

Интерфейс программы. На скриншоте программа находится в режиме ожидания (Wait Mode On) - сверху на иконке это видно.
В левой и правой руке жёлтым выделены кнопки, которые необходимо нажать, чтобы продвинуться дальше. В центре тёмной полоской выделены ноты, которые необходимо сыграть. Можно играть по нотам, но если не знаешь, что нажимать, есть подсказка.
Второй-третий такт выделены (selection). Это выделение можно удалить или поменять - растянуть, сократить.
Но, сыграв до конца это выделение, нотный стан переместится на начало выделения. Т.е. таким образом мы разучиваем эти два такта в цикле.
Можно ещё включить-выключить левую-правую руку, и тогда, чтобы нотный стан продвинулся вперёд, достаточно будет игры одной рукой.
Кроме того, здесь присутствует progress bar. Он серый (полоса под Russian Folk Song). Если играть мелодиию от начала до конца двумя руками, не перетаскивая нотный стан (не перескакивая), то он начинает заполняться. И если доходишь до конца - ура! Мы сыграли мелодию целиком. Создаётся запись в статистике. 
Такты выделяются красным, жёлтым, зелёным (в обеих руках отдельно). Красный - были сыграны неверные ноты, жёлтый - не соблюдены длительности. Зелёный - всё ок.





Скриншотик немного устарел.
Вчера, по совету vev я разнёс звук в левой и правой руке. И добавил выделение опорных кнопок в левой руке:


Так что работа идёт полным ходом  Ещё есть много интересных задач, но уже сейчас можно использовать программу для разучивания мелодий.


----------



## gerborisov (12 Июл 2022)

Какая бессмысленная работа...


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (12 Июл 2022)

Профессиональные педагоги по музыке даже метрономом советуют не злоупотреблять. Ибо начинаешь нажимать, как собака Павлова, по звуку метронома, а не своему чувству ритма. Рефлекс вырабатывается, потом без метронома начинаешь сбоить при игре. А уж от такой системы подсказок не знаю какой навык сформируется.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (12 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Какая бессмысленная работа...


Не совсем. Как детская игрушка для создания первичного интереса, вполне годная. Жаль электрогармошки дорогие. Если вместо пианино можно сначала пожмакать синтезатор за сто баксов с синтезией, то у нас Вальтмейстер Стелла 3/4 стартовый инструмент по умолчанию. Тёплый ламповый.


----------



## kep (12 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Какая бессмысленная работа...


...Эта ваша музыка


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (13 Июл 2022)

Однозначно. Сидят взрослые дядьки, со сложившейся профессией и прочим и остервенело растягивают меха, не наигравшись в детстве, "радуя" домашних и соседей. Какой в этом практический смысл? Да никакого. Просто хобби. А хобби не обязано иметь смысл.


----------



## gerborisov (13 Июл 2022)

Я о том, сколько придумывается хитростей для того чтобы не учить нот. Те же "табулатуры" для гитаристов, даже уже вставлены в "Sibelius". Тупиковые ветки. Играть по нотам проще.


----------



## kep (13 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Я о том, сколько придумывается хитростей для того чтобы не учить нот.


Как Вы пришли к такому выводу? Казалось бы, в самом центре экрана - ноты в полный рост, а вот подишь ты...

Лучший преподаватель, какого я когда-либо видел своими глазами, (профессор Ленинградской консерватории) И. Я. Шароградская играла синхронно с учениками - правой или левой рукой, одновременно показывая технику и вынуждая играть правильным темпом и длительностями. За год проходила с детьми до 3 классов обычной муз. школы.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (14 Июл 2022)

kep написал(а):


> За год проходила с детьми до 3 классов обычной муз. школы.


А это основная причина неэффективности обычных ДМШ если в доме некому оперативно контролировать ошибки ученика. Даже любительский уровень кого-то из родителей резко повышает обучаемость. Ибо ошибки будут указаны. Хороший пример Джо Джексон, который любил делать маленьких Джексонов и бренчать на гитаре в любительской команде. Поэтому во время репетиций он стоял со стимулятором усердия в руке и следил, чтоб дети не косячили, а пахали в правильном направлении. В итоге все 9 детей стали известными и даже суперизвестными музыкантами. И даже без консерваторий. Поэтому музыкантов обычно династии. Именно потому, что дети с малолетства учатся играть правильно, не тратя время на приобретение ошибочных навыков. Им просто не дают ошибаться плотным контролем и личным примером.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (14 Июл 2022)

А ноты всёж с бумаги лучше читаются, когда видишь лист целиком, а не кусочек в несколько тактов, к тому же ползучий. С бегущей строки даже текст читать сложнее, чем напечатанный. Ибо глаз быстро пробегает всю фразу до конца. Попробуйте сейчас читать по слогам. Это ж пытка для глаз и мозгов. Я бы даже первоклашек запретил учить читать по слогам. Дочка мучилась, когда училась. Читать нормально написанные слова гораздо проще. Для многих языков чтение по слогам вообще невозможно и дети учатся читать сразу нормально выглядящий текст.


----------



## Vitaly S. (14 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А ноты всёж с бумаги лучше читаются, когда видишь лист целиком, а не кусочек в несколько тактов, к тому же ползучий. С бегущей строки даже текст читать сложнее, чем напечатанный. Ибо глаз быстро пробегает всю фразу до конца. Попробуйте сейчас читать по слогам. Это ж пытка для глаз и мозгов. Я бы даже первоклашек запретил учить читать по слогам. Дочка мучилась, когда училась. Читать нормально написанные слова гораздо проще. Для многих языков чтение по слогам вообще невозможно и дети учатся читать сразу нормально выглядящий текст.


Читать - да, а играть - нет. Когда играешь с листа всегда приходится глазами искать место, где находишься.


----------



## gerborisov (14 Июл 2022)

Лично мне так играть не удобно. Ученикам по тактам играть, что-то сложнее "Василька", не рекомендую. Видеть и слышать нужно фразами, а не тактами. Развитие фраз, динамика отсекаются в таком представлении. Многие запоминают нотный текс визуально.


----------



## Vitaly S. (14 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Лично мне так играть не удобно. Ученикам по тактам играть, что-то сложнее "Василька", не рекомендую. Видеть и слышать нужно фразами, а не тактами. Развитие фраз, динамика отсекаются в таком представлении. Многие запоминают нотный текс визуально.


В моей программе можно выделять фразы и играть/разучивать или слушать их в цикле. Это очень удобно.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (14 Июл 2022)

Vitaly S. написал(а):


> В моей программе можно выделять фразы и играть/разучивать или слушать их в цикле. Это очень удобно.


Да это в любом нотном редакторе вроде как есть. В MuseScore точно. Но там просто на стандартном мониторе два листа нот помещаются, поэтому чтение их почти как с бумаги. Я вот в детстве играть по нотам не научился, ибо "слухач". Только сейчас более-менее бегло начал, после полугода интенсивных занятий. Поделюсь впечатлениями новичка. Глаз видит всю залигованую фразу, поэтому тело готовится к смене меха и в какую сторону двигать руку в следующий момент. По моему опыту. Учить произведение лучше сразу целиком, пусть поначалу и коряво. Большое произведение по законченным музыкально частям, которые можно играть отдельно от остального. Выученное по кускам и фразам, потом вызывает затыки на соединениях кусков. Я стараюсь сразу играть целиком и только потом специально прорабатываю отдельно места где пальцы запутываются. В общем нет в жизни счастья. А ноты такая штука, что даже одни и и те же ноты, но напечатанные с разными переносами строк вызывают ступор при смене распечатки. Глаз тоже привыкает к тому, что нужный кусок текста находится там где он находился при разучивании.


----------

